# Mya Faith



## Ashley (Nov 18, 2011)

As you guys know Miss Mya has arrived. Some of you know that on Tue I was having contractions all day at 10 min apart. Towards evening they finally fell in the 5 min range and it was time to go in. My contractions would be really good and strong, then peeder out, and then come back and so on. So after a few hours of tears and pain (im a sissy) I finally got drugs. Baby was a bit stressed. They couldnt get her heart rate to move like it should, staying steady around 120 but with contractions would fall as low as 70. They added pitocin (sp?) to my iv to help make the contractions regular. At that point the drugs were great, however I could still feel the pressure and her head pushing on my bones. So back to more tears.

Finally after 18 hours, way to much pain and a few freak out moments on my part a c-section was conducted. She was fine and comfy in there however it appears that my pelvis just isnt big enough to pass a baby through. I was so happy to finally hear her scream as they pulled her out of my belly.

I got to see her a few seconds before I was out like a light (apparently the combo of drugs after the fact knocked me out). I dont remember being taken to recovery, just remember saying I was going to throw up, and throw up I did. After a few hours in recovery I was taken back to my room. Still dazed and confused I finally got to see my baby. Lori did an excellent job of taking care of her in the nursery while I was in recovery. They dropper fed her some formula as they didnt know how long I would be.

I am still in the hospital now, was horribly sick yesterday. All I could do was puke, and sleep. So far I feel like im not a very good mom. I let her nurse as much as she can, but then she goes to the nursery to get dropper fed. I dont have any milk and very little colostrum that she is actually getting. She is so tiny she cant afford to lose much. She is super fussy for the nurses. They have been having me send her back there at night so I can sleep as they think the drugs, lack of sleep and everything else isnt helping why I am getting sick. They bring her in through out the night for feedings and most of the time I keep her as she falls asleep with me, where as for them she wont. She must be held and bounced/rocked if she is in there. They still are not sure why I keep spiking a fever so I have my assortment of drugs to take, but if all goes well I should be out tomorrow.

Anywhere here are a few pics we took with in a few hours of her getting here.







Momma Lori taken care of her while I was in recovery.






Emma and Mya. Everybody here things her and Christian are related, when they are not, but Emma and Mya are but dont look to much alike.






Mya Faith born on the 16th at 20.5" and 6 pounds 14 oz.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 18, 2011)

AAAWWW! So adorable, look at all the dark hair and so alert already! Congratulations! So you aren't feeling well, it happens sometimes but will get better. Feel better soon, sending good wishes for you.


----------



## Reble (Nov 18, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS 

In know time all the pain will be history & God Bless you and little Mya

She is adorable.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 18, 2011)

Congrats again to you and your family on the arrival of lil Miss Mya! She is so precious!





Hope you feel better soon and can go home and enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 18, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!! She is beautiful! Welcome to the world Mya!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 18, 2011)

Congratulations. What a beautiful little girl. Feel better soon.

Lizzie


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 18, 2011)

Awwww!











CONGRATULATIONS!!!

She is Beautiful!!


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS Ashley & family on your new baby girl!

I hope you feel better really fast!


----------



## bcody (Nov 18, 2011)

Ashley, she is beautiful!! I hope you feel better real soon. Do NOT for a minute think you are not being a good mom, get that thought right out of your head!! Everything is going to work fine, and you ARE already a wonderful mom. Congratulations!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your new beautiful baby girl! The last photo is just priceless.






I sure hope you start to feel better soon so you can enjoy little Miss Mya.


----------



## susanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Mya is truly our forum baby, as we oldtimers have watched you grow from a teenager into a woman.

You're a great Mom, and Mya knows it -- look at who she trusts enough to fall asleep for!

CONGRATULATIONS to you, Lori, and the whole family!


----------



## Davie (Nov 18, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! A beautiful new daughter to add to the family. Just relax and all things will fall right into place. Your already a great mother and you are doing just fine. Give yourself time to heal as well.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 18, 2011)

Many congratulations - Mya is just beautiful!








Be patient with yourself and take the time to relax and recover.


----------



## dgrminis (Nov 18, 2011)

Congrats. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Mona (Nov 18, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS to ALL! Mya is a beautiful little girl!! I just LOVE that pic of her and her "big sister"!


----------



## Ashley (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks everybody. For now she is gettin supplemented with a dropper as she has dropped 7% and is down to 6 pounds and 3 oz. We go home tomorrow and I so cant wait!


----------



## Marty (Nov 18, 2011)

She's so precious. Don't worry Ash. You are going to be fine and the best mother ever. Welcome to the world Little Mya Faith.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 19, 2011)

Congrats Ashley and Lori!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 19, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 20, 2011)

congrats she is just beatiful



:wub



:wub


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 20, 2011)

Mya is beautiful.




:wub A big congratulations to you and Lori.


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm late to this thread, but I wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS! Mya is so beautiful!



I too remember when you were a teenager, and you've matured into a wonderful young woman, and now a Mom!





Wanted to share with you, that the physical and hormonal changes of giving birth, plus the fact that you had a C section and were sick to boot, can very much affect you so that you may feel "like not a good mom" or even "alive"! (not to mention the exhaustion and stress of taking care of a newborn!) but as others have said, get that right out of your mind. Right now and for a while you will need LOTS of help, to take care of Mya (LOVE the name!) and yourself. My youngest daughter was a wreck when she had her baby, the stress was overwhelming for her, but she came to stay with us as much as she could and I took care of her and baby Keira and pulled them through. Don't be afraid to ask for and receive help. You'll get stronger both physically and emotionally in time, and you will be a FANTASTIC mother. {{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Miniv (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome to the world Mya Faith! (Love her name.) Get strong and enjoy your new little life you've brought into this world.


----------



## Tab (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats! You do what you have to and a healthy baby and mom is always the best result. Many blessings to you!


----------



## StacyRz (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations!!! (((Hugs))) Mya is beautiful!

Your baby girl had the exact same weight and length as my 4 month old daughter Isabel at birth





I am new here and don't know you, but my heart went out to you when you said you didn't feel like a good mom because of the c section complications... I almost cried.

I had a similar experience, and it is so frustrating and heart wrenching when you can't have your baby immediately and all the time after such a big ordeal and surgery.

They gave me some anti anxiety drug immediately after my c section and it made me feel so incredibly exhausted and made my thoughts fuzzy



I hated it because even though I was out of it, I was still aware enough that I knew I couldn't trust myself to have my daughter with me alone... I hope everything is well now and you're enjoying your new little girl!

Best Wishes and Blessings,

Stacy


----------



## Ashley (Nov 22, 2011)

We are doing great. A bit frusterated at the fact that I get the guilt trip for having to supplement Mya with formula. Get told to nurse nurse nurse and the milk will come. NOt so easy if it hurts hurts hurts or she is hungery hungery hungery and im exhausted. She has gained most of her weight back. She has gained almost 6 oz since we were released on Sat. something is working I guess.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 23, 2011)

With your feed programme, you do whatever suits you and Mya - feelings of guilt are not allowed! Some Mums can feed their babies and some cant. Some babies prefer formula. Some Mums have milk that is not 'strong' enough and babies need formula as a top up. Nothing is wrong and nothing is written in stone. Tell anyone who is laying down the law or bullying you to go take a running jump!

Be kind to yourself, you have just had a major operation, your body is all upset by the drugs, your hormones are all over the place, you are entitled to feel all topsy turvy, you are going through an unknown experience at a time when you probably feel like death warmed up most of the time.

Please try to relax, dont panic, it will all fall into place very soon! You will start to feel better, Mya will fall into a feeding routine that suits her and you will be the best Mum in the World for her.





Sending huge ((((HUGS)))


----------



## billiethekid40 (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats Ashley on a beautiful little girl! Most moms can make nursing work out, even if they need to suppliment at first. I'm nursing my first now and I know there is a LOT of misinformation out there that causes a LOT of new moms to give up. If you want to keep nursing keep nursing! If you have any questions that you want -reasonable- answers to (not textbook nurse type answers) feel free to get in touch with me, I'd be more than happy to help you and Mya figure out YOUR best nursing plan. I will say though, if you don't already, eat OATMEAL 2 to 3 times a day to help boost your supply of milk. If you don't like it as hot cereal add it to smoothies (cooked or raw) or even eat oatmeal cookies. I have oversupply issues from time to time and I even get a boost from cheerios because of their oat content!

Again, if you have questions get in touch when you have time, and meanwhile nurse as often as you can and suppliment when you can't so you can get some rest. During my nursing journey I've had many days when all I could do was cry and ask how much more one person can handle... and then another day dawns and you find out the answer is sometimes A LOT more. You're doing great, stick to your guns and do what YOU feel is best in your heart for your family but don't let anybody bully you into thinking nursing won't work if you need to suppliment.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 30, 2011)

Mya is doing well. She seems to have her days and nights mixed up but other than that she is a really good baby. She does not like dirty diapers at all, the second she is done she is screaming (granted she is very loud about her potty habits so I know she is going).

She has her 2 week check up on Friday. Not looking forward to it, as she is pretty much just bottle feeding from today on. My milk production just keeps going down even though I am trying everything the lactation consultant says. Today I only got a whole whopping 7ml combined after 3 hours. The most I have ever got was 15. My body apparently just doesn’t know how to do what it is supposed to do.


----------



## Tab (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with Anna on this. You do what you have to, and if you absolutely cannot make enough milk you can cherish those times bottle feeding and cuddling! Hug that sweet baby for all of us!


----------

